# Fish Tapes



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

I remember someone from Chicago posted a type of electrical fish tape for conduit that looked like a thick guitar string. I normally use vinyl coated steel cable fish tape for conduit, but with 15K feet to fish and over 200 device boxes I need to stock up on the best.


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

Yeah, that is the Sparks fishtape. My first one lasted through several large jolts and nearly 15 years of HEAVY use and abuse. When it finally came time to get a new one I bought the exact same one.

However I went through 4 of them within the first six months. They are pretty much crap now. The braided wires splinter and get stuck, and the ends fall off all the time.

They used to be made by a local guy but I think he sold out to Garvin or someone a couple years ago. 

I no longer can recommend them.

If someone has a new brand that is worthwhile, I'm all ears. For now I'm using the Klein plastic one with the metal end but those kink easily and are also pretty much crap unless you baby them.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

rselectric1 said:


> Yeah, that is the Sparks fishtape. My first one lasted through several large jolts and nearly 15 years of HEAVY use and abuse. When it finally came time to get a new one I bought the exact same one.
> 
> However I went through 4 of them within the first six months. They are pretty much crap now. The braided wires splinter and get stuck, and the ends fall off all the time.
> 
> ...


That's the one I was thinking of!

These are my new favorite, I've been using it for a year and a half now:

http://www.idealindustries.ca/products/prodSelect.php?prodId=31-090&div=5&l1=fish_tapes&l1b=zoom

It's a smooth vinyl coated stranded steel tape, really happy with it. I bought it when I had a 4 story apartment to fish and the electrician piped it ENTIRELY in LIQUID TIGHT!


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

The company I use to work for had the Ideal fiberglass ones but I really didn't like them, they also had one of these coil steel ones that worked quite well, sorta looks like a SPARKS:

http://www.idealindustries.ca/produ...odId=31-144&div=5&l1=fish_tapes&l1b=gold_fish


----------



## mobiledynamics (Jan 26, 2013)

I just grab SS fish tape...

Stranded is like trying to phuck after a long Friday night drinking.
Get a laborer to fish all the lines and leave you drags ;-/


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

mobiledynamics said:


> I just grab SS fish tape...
> 
> Stranded is like trying to phuck after a long Friday night drinking.
> Get a laborer to fish all the lines and leave you drags ;-/


SS or blue steel tapes are useless for conduit. If I have a really long run I'll bring the compressor and blow a dart. I've been seriously considering this little guy but I can't find one damn review on it, and I'd like to know it works before dropping a grand on it.


----------



## chewy (May 23, 2010)

Inner10 said:


> SS or blue steel tapes are useless for conduit. If I have a really long run I'll bring the compressor and blow a dart. I've been seriously considering this little guy but I can't find one damn review on it, and I'd like to know it works before dropping a grand on it.


A cordless shop vac and masons line works for me, just put a parachute type piece of plastic bag on th end of the line.


----------



## dielectricunion (Feb 27, 2013)

I have this green lee slinky fish tape that's great for pulling through pipe. I don't like the flat steel ones that break off and have to be re bent often to form new loops


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

chewy said:


> A cordless shop vac and masons line works for me, just put a parachute type piece of plastic bag on th end of the line.


Once you try blowing you will go back to sucking...take that to the bank.:laughing:


----------



## chewy (May 23, 2010)

Inner10 said:


> Once you try blowing you will go back to sucking...take that to the bank.:laughing:


Oh I suck it.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

Inner10 said:


> Once you try blowing you will go back to sucking...take that to the bank.:laughing:


that's what she said.


----------



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

Inner10 said:


> Once you try blowing you will go back to sucking...take that to the bank.:laughing:





chewy said:


> Oh I suck it.


Two more quotes for the wall


----------



## tedanderson (May 19, 2010)

Inner10 said:


> I've been seriously considering this little guy but I can't find one damn review on it, and I'd like to know it works before dropping a grand on it.


I have it and it really works. I spent $1500 on mine because it has a 10-gallon shop vac instead of that little blower/sucker thing.

My advice would be to just get the $250 kit that just has the foam plugs, string, and hose attachments ONLY. Then get a separate shop vac.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

tedanderson said:


> I have it and it really works. I spent $1500 on mine because it has a 10-gallon shop vac instead of that little blower/sucker thing.
> 
> My advice would be to just get the $250 kit that just has the foam plugs, string, and hose attachments ONLY. Then get a separate shop vac.


Thanks Ted, I was thinking more the portable blower because it's easier to lug up stairs than the big ass shop vac....but if it's a turkey I'm not going to bother.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

How's it work in flexible steel or ENT/Cor-line?


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

Plastic shopping bag and a piece of string with a shop vac works too!


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Rich D. said:


> Plastic shopping bag and a piece of string with a shop vac works too!


Yeah I've done that one a few times but it's no good for long runs or small conduit.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

Inner10 said:


> SS or blue steel tapes are useless for conduit. If I have a really long run I'll bring the compressor and blow a dart. I've been seriously considering this little guy but I can't find one damn review on it, and I'd like to know it works before dropping a grand on it.


that's pretty pricy for a hair dryer and some foam :blink:


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

True but if it works I'll buy it.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

Inner10 said:


> True but if it works I'll buy it.



do have a rental shop near, perhaps you can try one first?


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

m1911 said:


> BTW, just out of curiosity, is that stuff allowed in plenum space?


I don't think so, this was a combustible build. In a plenum you have to have plenum rated ENT conduit, EMT, rigid metallic or FT6 rated wire.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

Inner10 said:


> I don't think so, this was a combustible build. In a plenum you have to have plenum rated ENT conduit, EMT, rigid metallic or FT6 rated wire.


I was just wondering, because I saw it passing thru a corner of a suspended ceiling in a wharehouse office space.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

m1911 said:


> I was just wondering, because I saw it passing thru a corner of a suspended ceiling in a wharehouse office space.


For all I know it may pass the flame/smoke test. In Ontario we can run something like 1 meter of wire that isn't plenum rated in a plenum...but not all inspectors are so friendly about that.


----------



## mobiledynamics (Jan 26, 2013)

Thread bump. Did you get the Greenlee or did you play vac-mouse


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

mobiledynamics said:


> Thread bump. Did you get the Greenlee or did you play vac-mouse


I haven't bought it yet, I went to order and my suppliers price jumped up and I got cold feet.


----------



## mobiledynamics (Jan 26, 2013)

Got a job coming up. Got drags in all, but the pipe ain't labeled so I don't know what end = what. Planning to just play the vac game but was curious to hear if the Greenlee was worth biting the bullet.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

mobiledynamics said:


> Got a job coming up. Got drags in all, but the pipe ain't labeled so I don't know what end = what. Planning to just play the vac game but was curious to hear if the Greenlee was worth biting the bullet.


One of us has to take the bullet first.


----------



## daviddarwin (6 mo ago)

I have a Southwire flat steel fish tape. I like the convenience it brings to laying out my electrical connections. Plus, it has high-quality materials and optimum durability.


----------

